# (RESOLVED) RESCUE: eight babies



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 30, 2008)

Soulmate Rabbit Rescue was contacted WRT eight 4 1/2 week old babies.

!!!! !!!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 1, 2008)

Please PM for a picture of babies if you'd consider permanent adoption or foster.

Time is crucial. tf


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 1, 2008)

What breed are they? My bf has been looking for a big bunny... pref female.


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh no, Julie, what horrible news. Where are they now? Are they in danger?


----------



## Haley (Jul 2, 2008)

Geeze, theyre at ACS which is pretty high kill and mostly a dog/cat place. I know Midwest is really full right now. I'll start asking around...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Haley. ACS is euthanizing every newrabbit that comes in the doors. 

Cages are maxed out. 

These babes will be in danger very shortly. 3 males, 5 females at this early gender call. Yah, what happens when they need to separate sexes when cages are jammed packed already? All ACS rabbits have basically one chance of surviving; (if a rescue is able to accept& pull to safety?). Even RESCUES are packed full.

English spots of tan & white and black & white, one charcoal gray, one all black. ACS employee was just handling them, ... did I say adorable? Have photos.

Please do ask around. Meanwhile, all new surrenders are getting terminated.

tonyshuman: please suggest to your bf to look at the nearby shelters for a big gal snugglefriend. The beautiful lady that BlueFrog wrote about, Daisy at High-Kill Place too, would be up for anyone to give her a great home!

Thanks for caring,


----------



## naturestee (Jul 2, 2008)

Julie, maybe you could try calling the Sheboygan HS? I wonder if they'd be able to take in a baby bun or two. I haven't been in for a long time so I don't know how they're doing re: rabbits, although I did see several baby lionheads listed on Petfinder. I know we can't save every rabbit but I hate to think of such young lives being wasted.

I'm trying to decide if I'm up for fostering. Loki just had his recheck and his teeth are ok but will probably need grinding at the next 6 week recheck... decisions.:?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 2, 2008)

Luckily, it looks like Daisy got a home! My bf is a daily cruiser of petfinder and craigslist, and we have our eye on one big lady at a nearby shelter, but we're not moving on that front yet since Ben is still healing from his neuter and we're not moving to a bigger place until the end of the month. If it were an urgent situation, I'm sure we could do something, but other than that, we're kinda waiting it out a few months... So, to recap, he wants to get a bigger lady friend for his bunny one day, but unless it's urgent, we're waiting for a little bit...

Wishing you luck with these 8!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I'm going to be fostering but not these babies, unfortunately for them. My hubby just emailed me (I'm at work)- the Sheboygan shelter has a rabbit that just gave birth and theyleft a messageto see if I can foster the the mom and babies. I can't resist and I don't know who else would be able to anyway.

I really hope someone can foster or adopt these young'uns. I hate to think they'd be put down at such a young age.


----------



## Leaf (Jul 4, 2008)

I just wanted to remind people that I'm always willing to help those in need, but would in return need transport help.

I'm in Missouri and can meet approx 45 minutes west of St Louis...


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 6, 2008)

What happened to the babies!? 

I can foster them if we can get em here!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been in the cave and not responding much to this initial shout for help. Sorry to be away. golfdiva and Leaf, I'll follow-up on status asap. Hooray for a possibleopening to transition to and feel a person's TLC.

Angela; those babes are fortunate you're there to help out. Claire, a lucky rabbit from rescue petfinder or needing a home will be "waiting."


RIP: SRR sanctuary white dwarfette rex Millie 7/2/08.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 8, 2008)

If anyone in the Soulmate Rabbit Rescue area - or in Missouri, MI, IL - :call this a weak smile emoticon: is looking for a new furry friend, their lives will be spared a termination injection at shelter.

EDITED Aug.08. The situation spoken about briefly, regarding several adult rabbits, has been resolved.

Lots of innocent gentle house bunnies. Scrambling to provide help so no more are destroyed.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 8, 2008)

golfdiva, want to foster a few? Would there be transport means?

we're Maxed out with Kate Poofy Underpants (in our list care with a superb foster mom already), and Fuzzywig in Milwaukee and all in our home. I sure am grateful if you and Leaf would know of friends who know friends, etc. Trying to keep them closeby for adoption and fostering, yet traveling will provide them a chance to SURVIVE (sigh).

I prefer closeby b/c our disabled sweetheart Karla needs extra special focus at this time.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 8, 2008)

I've seen sweet Fuzzywig and Kate! What cuties! Anyway, I couldn't foster or take any right now really, we're moving in a few weeks to a new BIGGER apt! I can help transport--anywhere in a ~2hr radius is my limit.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 8, 2008)

Ack, doesn't WI HRS have morepeople than SRR? Then again, their adoptions must be super slow cause I know the Sheboygan shelter usuallydoesn't even bother trying to contact them any more, and that was before they even heard of SRR.:?

It would be awesome if someone here could adopt or foster some of these buns. Come on, bonded speutered house buns? They're ready to go! Seems like WI is just full of rabbits lately.

I obviously can't take any morefosters but I'm always up for transport. If necessary, I wouldn't mind running down to Waukesha to pick up the buns and then driving another hour or two from there. And I'd rather not takeany of your time away from Karla, you know?

RIP Millie, such a little darling.ink iris:


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2008)

Julie, Im so sorry to hear about Millie. Rest in peace little one. 

I emailed Karen asking what the status was with these babies. Im sure Midwest is too full to take any. I emailed Great Lakes Sanctuary and theyre full as well. 

Im sure we could get them from Chicago to Golfdiva if she was interested, but I cant find any rescues willing to commit to them (so who would she be fostering through? ACS doesnt do foster homes as far as I know and they would be unaltered bunnies). 

I really wish there were more rabbitrescues in the Chicago area. Theres such a need in that area.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 8, 2008)

There's the Chicago HRS and Red Door which seems totake a lot of rabbits. Has anyone ever been able to contact them?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 8, 2008)

Tis the season. We are overrun here in Florida too. In just the last few weeks we have pulled 9 adults and 7 newborns from the shelter to save their lives. Gainesville, the rescue I am affiliated with, is bursting at the seams. I'm told things start slowing down in August.ray:

I hope some foster homes open up for you.


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2008)

Angela, neither have been answering emails or returning calls from Chicago ACS and South Suburban from what I gather. Thats why Midwest has taken so many in the past year. Its really depressing.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 8, 2008)

I wish we could work something out where all the area rescues could coordinate together. It'll never happen, it makes too much sense. *sigh*

Patti, I really hope things slow down in August. At the very least I need space in the shelter for the babies I'm raising. But last year August and September were the worst for Sheboygan.


----------



## myheart (Jul 10, 2008)

I am glad I took a look at this thread... As soon as I caught myself up on what was going on, I called a guy I work with who just lost his house rabbit. (The little guy lived to be eight years old, bless his heart.) I asked him if he might want to adopt or foster a single or a bonded pair. He said he would talk to his sister because her birthday is coming up and she has more pull with the parents. I already told him that Julie does have adoption/ foster guidelines for the rabbits she handlesand to be prepared for an interview. I hope you don't mind that I tried to put some feelers out there.This might help with at least one little soul.

myheart


----------



## Haley (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats great news, myheart! Bless you for thinking of these little ones, and all those who come into Julie's care. Any that she is able to adopt out means more that can be saved from such an awful fatethat these little ones are facing.


----------



## myheart (Jul 11, 2008)

Technically, I could put banks of cages in my house for foster buns, but I would feel guilty about not having the running-roomthey need for gut motility. If it were a temporary lay-over to another home, I would be more than happy to house for a day or two. But now that I have Patch, Luna, and little Katie so spoiled with their own rooms, it would kill me to limit them, and any other bun,on out-of-cage time. If I knew the weather would be nice, I could set something up outside for playtime, but then I don't know if I would have the time to supervise them.

I need another house just for bunnies--no people allowed unless they are there to clean .

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 11, 2008)

... I'm in and out, and apologize for the time gone by before posting.

A few homes to take one or two, if you aren't overloaded or at your limit, will give these guys a chance. myheart, a prospective home would be terrific.

Photos of babes arrived.

Mucho obliged for everything an RO member & lurker does to save one or two.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 11, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> Technically, I could put banks of cages in my house for foster buns, but I would feel guilty about not having the running-roomthey need for gut motility.



Now I just lost my big, long post.  

Myheart, honestly, with the right set up with lots of shelves, they don't need run time. I had three five to six pound foster bunnies in a corner pen with three levels of shelves and they're slimmer and have better poops than when they arrived. 

They must like it, honestly, when I open the pen, they won't come out!







Ihave also found the more bunnies residing in the same room or pen, the better they get along.As somebody hereonce posted, they have a large pen or room full of bunnies, and they wait until dinner time and slip another one in, and nobunnyeven notices. (Now that's my idea of a warren!)

PS: It took less than 10 minutes to build this, it's in an awkwardly shaped corner but it was to my advantage -- it's in two separate parts thateasily come out for cleaning. 

sas


----------



## myheart (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder, Pipp. Rabbits like to go up, not just straight...lol. How many panels did it take to make that pen? Are you using cardboard on the perches? Would laminate do as well, or would it be to slippery? Katie doesn't seem to mind her bit of laminate for her perch. I will have to find the thread about cages only. I think it was in Photo Philes if I remember correctly.

TreasuredFriends, I have mentioned Katie to the guy a work a couple of times, but did tell him that if there was a particular breed or sex he was looking for, you could probably find the right bun. I said that age would be determined later according to availability. I also stressed the possibility of fostering if the interview went well. It sounded like they were very good to their little guy who just passed because they left him watch tv on the couch with the family. I hope to hear from him next week.

myheart


----------



## Leaf (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm glad to see they may be getting help closer to "home"! That'll be much easier for everyone (and everybun) involved.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 12, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> Thanks for the reminder, Pipp. Rabbits like to go up, not just straight...lol. How many panels did it take to make that pen? Are you using cardboard on the perches?


I think that pen took 40-something grids. I think itwas originally one box with 30-something grids two-grids high, but I had to augment it so nobunny could jump from the couch into the pen for avisit.  

Theshelves are just grids with cut up carpet on top, these guys don't eat it. 

It's in two pieces, the grids areclipped together to form a gate in the lower right part of the pic (the corner, not the overlapping grids), you unclip those panels and fold them across the grids where theshelves are andlift them out. The bunnies can stay in the shelf areas with the 'half gate' folded over if they need to be kept confined while cleaning. 

It was an accidental design, but it works really well. Those grids make for a very flexible use of space! 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 14, 2008)

** Never overload your own home and/or time in a day to care for one another. **

----------------------------

Bunny binks to every RO lurker, member (all the names in this thread) ~ plus for posting all the happy news on resolved threads and adoption leads.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 14, 2008)

Drivers tonyshuman and angela, sure appreciate your offers!!!

Will post more if these are saved, and please keep the happy resolved messages comin'. 

slavetoabunny, myheart, leaf, golfdiva, haley, pipp... 
bunny binkies to you and yours always.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 14, 2008)

I know how desperate you must feel. :hug: Knock on wood, we have not yet had to let a rabbit get euthanized. We have always managed to "pull a rabbit out of our hat" and find a foster. We're running out of friends though!

I hope something comes through at the eleventh hour for you.ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 14, 2008)

yep, I'm here, able to transport during off-work hours, if you let me know when and where to!


----------



## myheart (Jul 14, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> yep, I'm here, able to transport during off-work hours, if you let me know when and where to!



Same here. Let me know how I will be able to help!!! Just say the word....

myheart

PS. Won't see guy at work until Tuesday. Will find out as soon as possible and get back with you.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2008)

Anti-Cruelty would rather *NOT euthanize* all these baby boys. 

Desperate last attempt. Call from Dotty at ACS this morning to ask if we can help out. ~ I will get working on a photo link.

Very sweet, nearing 3 months of age.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 21, 2008)

*TreasuredFriend*, would ACS permit Soulmates, or a local representative thereof, to pull any of these rabbits? Or, for that matter, any other small animals they might have on hand? What would they require in the way of credentials to set up an account? Just.... wondering..... 

(Who me, on an "I can do anything" high after today's experience at Chicago Ridge?!  Naw, never!)


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 21, 2008)

What's the latest news? Are you still trying to get all 8 out of Chicagoland?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 21, 2008)

BlueFrog, ACS would go on my verbal permission. 

I can phone ACS asap, if we can find a temporary foster space or rescue spot. I left a message today and I don't know if some were walked to back room to be terminated? That was after not having a spot at least for a few weeks to mid-November. 

tonyshuman, trying for at least 2, or however many would have a spot to transition to. Yesterday all 8 had no place to go.

One charcoal small male, one smaller tan & white spotted, 3 black and white spotted, ... I'll go check the early baby photos ...


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 21, 2008)

Let me make a phonecall tomorrow. I can't guarantee anything, especially without them being speutered, but now that the situation here has shifted (and so rapidly!) since last week's deluge it's at least worth trying.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 21, 2008)

An SRR support person contributed funds to help us save 1 or 2 more...

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/Babies.html

these faces will appreciate anything you try ~


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, I can't do anything until next week--I'm on vacation. But then I might be able to do some transport.


----------



## Haley (Aug 21, 2008)

Just wanted to confirm that both ACS and South Suburbanare very easy to work with regarding pulling endangered rabbits so getting them out shouldnt be a problem if they have a place to go..


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 25, 2008)

As of Tuesday, I will have a space available. Let me know if it is needed.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess it would be hard to get rabbits into Canada hey? Or what are the guidelines/rules? I know that there are several rabbits in my own city that need rescuing but I have asked the Humane Society and they say that rabbits go fast and they very very rarely euthanize rabbits. Don't know how true that is though. They said that they have a large area for rabbits and they just stay there until adoption. 

Shannon


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad your shelter hasn't the need to euthanize, ilovetoeatchocolate. 
Please PM for updates on this situation or I'll hop on again with update in a week.

Your support and vibes are really really appreciated. Everybody on here!!

Keep your fingers crossed for one transport run to occur ~


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 25, 2008)

I expect to have an update tonight. Cross fingers, toes, and tails, will you please?


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 28, 2008)

:bump


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 1, 2008)

The transport run is covered for one. Thanx, naturestee & tonyshuman, for offering your driving expertise on this thread... another time may come up shortly.

Anyone have a foster spot for 1 more? Everything loose is crossed, bluefrog.

- Comprehending that SRR has the support from RO members with regards to saving 1 or 2 more, means a brand new life _of binkies_ to those who'll transition in. 

All you guys put wind in our sails when so many are in need. {{ RO }}


----------



## BlueFrog (Sep 1, 2008)

*TreasuredFriend*, have you tried speaking to Catnap directly? If not, email me privately and we'll go from there.


----------



## BlueFrog (Sep 3, 2008)

Mark this one RESOLVED with the best possible news: ALL the babies are safe, thanks to SRR and Catnap!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 6, 2008)

The little brown and white girlie is coming with me (not kidding)! We've got her foster cage raring to go, and most of her supplies are in place. TreasuredFriend and I are going to go pick her up on Wednesday! Woohoo! I'll post pictures once I can get them on here!  BTW; we've named her "Baraboo White" or "Berry-Boo" (my boyfriend calls her "Boo-Boo"). Hooray! ^_^


----------



## myheart (Sep 6, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> The little brown and white girlie is coming with me (not kidding)! We've got her foster cage raring to go, and most of her supplies are in place. TreasuredFriend and I are going to go pick her up on Wednesday! Woohoo! I'll post pictures once I can get them on here!  BTW; we've named her "Baraboo White" or "Berry-Boo" (my boyfriend calls her "Boo-Boo"). Hooray! ^_^



Congratulations and welcome to the ranks of "Bunny Foster Parents." Sounds like your boyfriend is just as excited as you are. I do hope all goes well with your new foster baby. (Could she also be a potential partner for Tobias?)

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 6, 2008)

We are somewhat hoping that she will be! Toby hasn't seen another domestic rabbit since I bought him at six weeks old (before I knew that he was a little too young to be away from his mom). He's beaten the ever-living tar out of my mom's west highland terrier, Brody (AKA "Boogers"). In Toby's defense, Boogers did run up to him with an eager puppy-nose and was a little too friendly. Toby swatted him on the nose and Boogs doesn't like to be around Toby much when he visits. Toby has seen wild rabbits (when I lived at my parent's house). He would pull at his leash/harness to go towards them, but alas, h only had a six-foot leash and could never reach them. Toby started grooming me, too, so I am taking this as a sign that he might want a friend. We've already told TreasuredFriend that we would like to keep her if she's a well-behaved bun. If she passes our tests, we'll pass her on to Toby. If Toby likes her and they get along, we will most likely be keeping her. If they don't, we will keep looking throughother foster-buns. We also told TreasuredFriend that we will probably continue housing foster buns (as long as space, and our room-mate, allows)!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 7, 2008)

Sounds like Toby might want a friend! But since he's been mean to the doggie, it's smart to foster first--that way you get a lot of time to figure out if it's going to work, instead of the typical one or two dates that a shelter can do. And if it doesn't work out, Toby gets more exposure to other bunnies since he hasn't seen them in a while!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 10, 2008)

We got her!  She's adorable and a snuggle-bun! We think she's a mixed breed, though, because she has the English Spot coat pattern, but her fur is more like a Rex coat. She even has the thick/curly whiskers (they're pretty short, as far as whiskers go). Her ears are HUGE! They probably pick-up FM....

Pictures soon! I promise! (they'll probably be in Toby's blog!)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have pictures! For those of you who haven't seen them, they are in my updated blog. The new pictures are in my "Blog for the Bun-Buns!" thread. This is the link = http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39379&forum_id=6

Sample cuteness! =^_^=


----------



## BlueFrog (Sep 18, 2008)

I met mom and the other seven babies today at Catnap. OMG, the cuteness! I was dying. No one possesses ears quite as FM-capable as Berry Boo's, but they're close. Mom really tugged at me. Black with high white socks extending up onto her shoulders & body, and lots of roaning up from there. No idea what she is breed-wise. Shaped similarly to a rex although the head's not quite right, and has a soft but not rexy coat. 

All black baby looks just like velvet. I'm a sucker for blues - not that anyone could tell by my avatar - and blue boy just stunning. Multiple spotted babies competing to give me kisses, with one in particular winning out. 

I've seen an overwhelming number of rexes and mixes since helping at AWL but these are extra pretty and oh, so sweet. ACS did a terrific job handling and socializing them. They're very well worth checking out. Oh, the temptation!


----------

